# Lethargic, Tail darker in color, hides in dark corners all the time



## smallvle (Nov 23, 2009)

My beta, Seuss, likes to scare me and act like he's dying occasionally, (like for a week or two,) then overnight gets better, but this time, i really think something is seriously wrong with my baby.

He's in a 2.5 gal tank that gets weekly partial water changes, has a mini hydor heater (water stays about 80 during the day and 76-78 at night,) a 1-3 gal Whisper filter and i use Aqueon Betta Bowl Plus water conditioner/ dechlorinator. He's only had a filter for a few months, before he was in a 1 gal bowl with the heater untill the bowl broke and gave me an excuse for a bigger tank. : )

He's been less and less active, but i have no clue how old he is since i got him a year ago from a friend who got him from a friend. But for maybe 2 weeks, i've noticed the end of his tail (he is red with blue highlights on his fins, and silver on his gills; i will try to get a pic up with this post,) is getting darker and turning extremly dark red, while his chin and forehead seem to be getting lighter in color. he also has two rips (one small, one larger,) in his tail, possible from some plastic plants in his tank. For the past week or so, he has started spending all day in either a dark corner of his tank or hidden in his cave with his body curled around in a C shape. Once i get his attention, he'll gladly eat and flare up at a mirror, but then he ends up back in his corner curled up. I also just noticed this morning that his abdomen area seems to be getting slightly bloated.

The food i had for him was getting old, so maybe that's the problem? i finally got out and bought him new food. (HBH Betta Color Bright) but will try fasting him for a few days and see what happens. Also, when i cleaned his tank the other day, i didn't notice as much poop as usual.

Any help anyone can give me would be great. I accidentally killed my last betta because of my own laziness, and I WILL NOT kill this guy!!

i'm still learning and have considered using aquarium salt, but am afraid to hurt him. Thank you guys so much for any help you can be!


----------



## BrennaNeubauer (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about this.  My Betta is also getting really light on his chin and belly, I hope someone has an idea about to help that.

I do know that Bettas can get depressed sometimes, and they can become less active that way... But you seem to take VERY good care of him, maybe a little more attention with him? Haha I don't know I wish I could help more...


----------



## smallvle (Nov 23, 2009)

i was actually wondering if they can get "grey" in the face, like dogs and cats as they get older. maybe old betas have lighter faces? i really wish i knew how old mine was...

i hope he's not depressed, though he's never made a bubble nest once in the year i've had him (could be related to age, though,) so i'm not sure. And thank you, i do try to spoil the heck out of him...i mean take good care of him. ; )

by the way, i love your fish's name, my first beta was phinnegan, but i called him phin for short. *high five* : p


----------



## smallvle (Nov 23, 2009)

i was searching high and low for an answer to this and have been suspecting old age, and i just happened to read thru the beta fish care sticky at the top of the page and found this: "Laying at the bottom can also be a sign of old age. As bettas mature into old age they slow down, both in metabolism and activity level." and "A sick fish will lose color and luster, as will an old fish and/or a stressed fish." he doesn't seem to have any spots or tumors on him, and i'm still going to try fasting him for a few days, though this morning i was freaking out about his bloating and gave him a eeinsy bit of a pea, and he seems a little more active than before.

i hate so much to admit it, but i'm really thinking that seuss is just getting old. (any comments, help, any info is still appreciated.) but i hate this, it's silly how much i love this little fish... i guess, unless anyone recognizes that he has or might have a specific illness, i'll switch my search to caring for geriatric betas... 
: (


----------



## BrennaNeubauer (Feb 15, 2010)

Grrrr...if this is old age I'm going to be mad. I have only had phin for just over 5 months.... But who know how long he was at petco before I brought him home... I change his water this morring so I hope that helps him. He seems to be a little more active.

I hope that both of our betta start showing a bit more spunk soon!


----------



## smallvle (Nov 23, 2009)

my guy was really active the other day, and then went back to being mostly normal, and doesn't curl up in that nasty looking C shape anymore. (or at least, not that i've seen.) But he likes to do that to me alot; he's constantly acting like he's dying and I get all worked up, and then overnight he gets better. I really hope Phin gets better though. Maybe he needs a tan or something. lol. : ) (i really do hope he gets better though.)


----------

